# Help remove some of the suburb off my suburban house!



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have the typical brick suburban home with a small front yard, which is well lit by the orange street light on the corner. The street light serves the double purpose of screwing up my yard haunt as well as my stargazing hobby but I digress.

How can I take the edge off of the house just to blend it a little with the graveyard? I do have a nice archway that I can hang a ghost in or something.

I plan on expanding the graveyard and adding lightning this year.

Any suggestions will be appreciated. Maybe I could add a facade in the future but I need some cheap-o ideas for this year.

Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the same problem. I used some 50 watt blue spots to uplight parts of the front of the house. That helped to break up some of the symmetry, and I used Rit treated cheesecloth with UV lighting and Creepy Cloth to cover the walls leading up to the porch. I have a somewhat enclosed porch area which allows me set up a scene that's independent of the graveyard. This is a pic from 2005, and I made some changes last year that distract the eye from the contemporary house design.

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3698

I also use lightning over the front of the house and graveyard - you'll be surprised at how that can change one's perception of the house. A graveyard fence, even a small one like mine, can make a lot of difference, too. Believe me, I sympathize with you - if I had a choice, I'd be living in a house not unlike the Addams Family mansion!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

you could always add some boards over your windows.
(just use velcro to attach to the house.)
maybe add a FCG in one window.
or you could add some kind of monster on your roof.
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, Otaku. I would have Norman Bates' house if I could or the Munsters.
I like the cheese cloth, and that is prettty inexpensive. I guess if I lit them with blacklights it would help distract the eye away from the house.
Uplights are inexpensive too. 

I could easily attach some fake boards. Also inexpensive.

Thanks guys. Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cardboard works well for fake boards, the super easy way.

http://gavush.toplessrabbit.com/halloween/2006/06haunt40.jpg

(my sister dancing w/ one of the props, boards in the blackground... clipped on the house w/ some of those universal x-mas light clips w/ the extra bits cut off


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

It might be a pain to haul in, but you could stake up some old dead limbs to look like trees in you front yard. If you add some visual height to you scene, it would give you something else to focus on other than the house. Drape them with spanish moss or cheesecloth to fill them out a bit, add a fence to the foreground, and then your scene will really start to take shape.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Both ideas are great. I have lots of cardboard in the attic.

I saw lots of limbs today...garbage day.
I think Vlad suggested something similar for me to hang lights for lightning. I think the limbs will add character so this is something I really need to consider. Maybe I could use some rebar and pvc painted black. I could zip-tie the limbs????? If I can pull it off...I'll post photos. 

Any other ideas on how to pull this off?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could make homemade creepy cloth and hang it from under your eaves wieghted down with fishing weights,

a giant spider web from eaves also with a spider on you roof


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I think that your house is a perfect start. The brickwork is the palette, you only need to use it to your advantage. I'd suggest a row of attached fake light torches to give it a dungeon wall look. Maybe also some PVC fake iron gates at the entrances.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Vlad, you are the man.
Now that is something I never thought of. I have some iron candle sconces for the inside that I have used on the porch but didn't think to create somehting bigger for the exterior walls.

I think adding torches and fake iron would be a great way to go. Just goth-up the house some. Add some creepy-cloth curtains (Thanks Lilly)in the windows and some fake trees.

Skelly-guards on either side of the poritco???One on the roof? If I can't do it this year. I can add them for next year.

I knew y'all would come up with the right stuff. 

You're good people!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Haunted, if you can find a source for a high intensity focused beam of light you could just "turn it off" by aiming the focused beam at the photo cell on the light. I use a mag light to do this. This works for halloween and for fireworks displays, we just shoot them with roman candles


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!
My astronomy forum members like to use laser pointers.
I guess I could complain that the light is keeping me up at night. Maybe the utility company will at least put a hood around it.

O.K. Now I have some good ideas to work with...so I came up with a sketch.
At least now I think I know what direction I am going in for this year. I hope I have the discipline to knock of a project or so each month.

Here is the idea I came up with to add some gothic atmosphere to the suburban brick box. At least it has the arch to work with.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like it. Does it have two entrances? One through the garage and the other to the door of the house?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks SI.
The garage only has one entrance into the house , which is in the back of the garage.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

I called the city about a shield on my street light. they want $125 to do it. I joked with the cops the other day about shining a spot from my bedroom ( which is only about 60 feet away)window to turn it off... they said FINE $$$ and if anybody got hurt I would be liable if the lack of light was part of the problem.

I have a similar problem, the house is so... so.. nothing... think this year I will create a thin crypt in the garage.

here is a video of davis doing their house...  looks like it only took them a few hours of work according to the keystone cops putting it together.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

opps forgot the link


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nope. only about 3 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang, they really go all out.
There is a house a few blocks form here that does a charity haunt. They put up a facade like that. I didn't know about it until 10/31 when a TOT told me about it. I was too sick and exhausted to go through it but the outside was really neat.

Yeah, I never tried to temporarily put out the light because of the possibility that I might be liable. Forget that the entire neighborhood is lit up. That one light when it burned out didn't turn the area pitch by any means.

Here is a photo of my neighbor's charity haunt.
That is what I call ATMOSHPHERE! SIGH!
:jol:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Here is a photo of my neighbor's charity haunt.
> That is what I call ATMOSHPHERE! SIGH!
> :jol:


Dude, you can get atmosphere aplenty without resorting to something that big! Your house already looks kinda castle-ish. Some torches, a portcullis, properly dressed windows, and a cemetery fence and you'll be set! Then it's just a matter of good atmosphere lighting to give you some nice creepy colors and shadows. Think of it as makeup prosthetics vs. a full-head latex mask... not as much coverage, but if properly done can look even better because it's more "real".

Oh, and for setting up limbs as creepy trees, how about Christmas tree stands? A stout limb is pretty much the trunk size they were designed for. You can find cheap ones with holes at the ends of the legs that let you stake them down, then use reclining corpses, piles of skulls or whatever to hide the base. And make sure to use a light to throw a shadow against the house... a creepy bare tree is cool, but the *shadow* of a creepy bare tree is downright scary! :jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Also, check out the lighting tutorial at Skull and Bone:

http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm

I've incorporated some of the techniques and it made a significant difference. Use lighting to emphasize the parts of the house that look best for your haunt theme (brick archway and windows) and leave the rest in the dark as best you can.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are right Revenant. 
I really didn't plan on anything that elaborate.
I don't really have the means to do what my neighbors did. They have the funds and the volunteers since it is a charity funtion.
I just thought y'all might like to see what they did. 

I think you are right about overdoing it. I can keep the basic structure and just add some elements. Keep it a real looking house. Good advice.

I like the x-mas tree stand idea also. I usually see those at thrift stores.
Good idea.

Thanks Otaku for that link. I had seen that last year but forgot all about it. I agree that lighting is probably the best bang for the buck. I didn't think about emphasising that archway with lights but now that you mention it I can see how that will help.
I plan on studying that tutorial this week so I can get an idea of what I can accomplish.

Please keep the suggestions coming. I really appreciate any ideas.

I started a notebook so that I can use the ideas for the future if I can't use them this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Otaku,
I just read part of that tutorial.
The author shows how he battled the bright orange street light. Thanks!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I loved what Terror Syndicate did with a brick wall. Maybe have some blucky skeletons standing on each others shoulders with the top one halfway into the "hole" in the bricks.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I also have a somewhat Suburbian home. Its kind of boxy so I can make it look run down. Check out the pics (in my signature) go to the link with the foam Boarded up windows, if you wnat to go that route. It cost me less than 50.00 to do all 14 windows in my home. I think they turned out pretty well too.

Good luck, but I agree with everyone else here, you dont have to do a lot or spend a lot to make your house creapy for Halloween.
Correction: see these Pics - Halloween 2006: http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j76/hellrazor_1/Halloween 2006/?start=40


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks.
I like the wall crawlers and the boarded windows.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You can make a bunch of bodies from pvc. Just make the frame to match your body in size (hold up a piece to your forearm, cut 2, and then move on to the upper arm, legs, then back, etc.) and throw a jumpsuit on it, pair of old sneaks, a milkjug for a head covered in a mask that has hair. Stuff the jumpsuit w/ newspapers or whatever and sit it, stand it or have it crawling down the wall!

Lifesize really messes with the ToT's!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

IshWitch, Thanks for the tip. 
I have a photo of a wall-crawler saved because I thought it looked really creepy. I just never bothered to try to make one. I think now I have some confidence to give it a try. 

Yeah, lifesize really does mess with people. I had a 6 foot Jason prop that freaked people out ..even adults. It was stolen, so my Dad made another one (thinking bigger must be better) but really it is so big that people don't give it a second thought. I need to shorten him a bit to make him a little more realistic.

I have been thinking a lot about all of the suggestions I have been getting, and I think I am coming up with some good ideas. 

I appreciate all suggestions so if anybody comes up with some more please post them. 
Thanks


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Haunted, 
MY idea for working with a home like yours that looks too "new" and "clean" to be old and haunted is to make it into a funeral home. Your garage area could be where the "funeral home" stores all their coffins and caskets and you could have people pop out of them, make mock stained-glass windows to cover your windows up, a few ghosts here and there and still have a nice cemetery in your yard. That is basically how I did my home, instead of a Haunted House, but as a Haunted Funeral Home.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think im actually taking 20 bucks a month out of my halloween fund and buying these gray and black stone wall pieces from Lowes. I measured and i should only need about 6-8 to cover the front of my house, then im going to "board" up the windows I have the "cutsey" brick house too and i thought this was a fairly easy way to add a gothic look to it. The stuff though 20 dollars a 4X8 sheet felt like an good price. I pay that much for styrofoam sheets that size. This is lightweight and wont hurt my home since i rent. AND i can take it with me. Here is a pic with it in the back ground. Course knowing me ill change my mind and get teh styrofoam.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Darn it, I never noticed Lowes has simulated stone wall pieces like that. If I had seen it, I would have used it on my Frankenstein pedestal. Great creepy little prop you have there, Turtle. Nice job on the build.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HA i wish i could claim that one as mine, but alas it was off a webpage sellign that girl. I just liked the stone look to it and called the dude and asked where he got the background he said lowes. Only problem with it is, there isnt really a way to make raised pieces or corner pieces unless you just want it black. So im still in the design stages.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depending on how "over board" you might want to go...but,

If you want to do a "whole" over the front facade with a styrofoam facade...
but simple boarded up windows and using the right lighting will do wonders.
Lighting will create the effect for you and with the street light, use it casting shadows, shadows are great to have in your Haunt.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Both ideas are great. I have lots of cardboard in the attic.
> 
> I saw lots of limbs today...garbage day.
> I think Vlad suggested something similar for me to hang lights for lightning. I think the limbs will add character so this is something I really need to consider. Maybe I could use some rebar and pvc painted black. I could zip-tie the limbs????? If I can pull it off...I'll post photos.
> ...


If you went for limbs around September they would still have leaves that would die but be on there. The dead limbs I put in my graveyard last year really kicked it up a notch!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great suggestions. Every suggestion gives me a picture of what I can accomplish.

I have been looking at lighting options because it is the biggest bang for the buck. I could also add some fake shadowing with that burlap. 

If y'all think of anything else please post it.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Not sure if it applies to Texas or not, but in Ky, we are not moving the clock back an hour until after Halloween this year. This means for me that it will not be dark this year, so many of my lighting effects will not work outside of the house.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

DOH!
Here in my area: Nautical Twilight is at 7:34 and Astronomical Twilight is at 8:03 thanks to the delay in time change.

Now what do I do?
Dare I start another thread? Yep, I am going to do that. Thanks for the warning about that.


----------

